# Concave wall Crown Molding



## JackF999 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys !!

I have recently put in a tile floor and walls for a bathroom remodel
and am being requested to put up replacement crown molding on the inside and outside of these bathrooms.

I've done some crown before but one bathroom has a concave wall.
When I put the crown up there is a 1/2 inch gap bowing in over the door.

Now I know that this is because of framing and/or drywall installation, but this gap is only about 2 feet long.

Should I replace this section of the wall or could I just use some mud
to fill in this gap. Walls have been painted so they would want to save money by touching up over this small door area.

Paint is flat, not eggshell, or satin.

Question: Would a 1/2 inch mud fill be too thick and start cracking?
Could I use fiberglass tape to strengthen the area?

Thanks for suggestions !!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Might want to use hot mud for your first major fill and then finish it off with regular mud.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

JackF999 said:


> Hey guys !!
> 
> I have recently put in a tile floor and walls for a bathroom remodel
> and am being requested to put up replacement crown molding on the inside and outside of these bathrooms.
> ...


Plaster cove can b bent!! Just have 2 really nice 2 it and wet it! Then bend it and leave 2 dry! Its not easy but can b done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

JackF999 said:


> Hey guys !!
> 
> I have recently put in a tile floor and walls for a bathroom remodel
> and am being requested to put up replacement crown molding on the inside and outside of these bathrooms.
> ...


This is what I would do. 

Chip surface of wall just Enough to show Gypsum in the area to be heavy filled. 

Mix Durabond brow bag thick like Peanut butter. 

Start with a tight skim so Durabond keys into the wall. 

Now put it on heavy. With a scrap peace of BASE BOARD Screed from bottom to top. 

Let dry until Durabond clouds up and wet trowel out lines. Don't worry about cat eyes just lay flat and smooth. 

Top with any topping after Durabond has set x 2 if you have to. 

Solid results Guaranteed. 

Best of luck. Cheers


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Plaster cove can b bent!! Just have 2 really nice 2 it and wet it! Then bend it and leave 2 dry! Its not easy but can b done! :thumbsup:


I don't think that's what he meant. Cheers.


----------



## JackF999 (Apr 9, 2013)

Well thanks for responding.

Here is a pic of the ugly truth.

I used waste crown to show how bad it would look.



I investigated a little more with a level and found even the
corners are slanted by 1/4 inch and the door is slanted in by
3/8 inch. The bow in the drywall above the door just adds more
gap.

Best thing is rip off the door. Reframe, drywall, texture and paint
but that is money these people do not want to part with if it
could be done another way.

I don't know if I can find Durabond here in Texas.
What other options other than hot mud would be good.
I do have a bag of 40 minute I think and have seen
on Youtube guys using this cut with normal drywall mud.


How bout if I place some drywall in the crack from the ceiling
down until it is level with the crown and then adding the mud to level it out? Seems that would be good and I would have a solid backing under the crown.


Thanks.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

From the pic it doesn't look that terrible. Could you not pull it (the crown) in with a screw and fill the hole ? Then caulk the gap that is left or fill with mud. What you are talking about is a lot of work for a small gap even tho it is the best way to fix it but not needed I don't think....hard to really tell from the pick tho.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd shim the moulding, then float down a few feet with mud 

It wouldn't be THAT noticable :whistling2: 
And it's cheap, 40 min hotmud would be fine... but it will take a few hours to set up on paint. 2nd coat with box mud then texture, looks like a knockdown so pain to blend but if you're good it can be done


----------

